# Logan Problem



## richz (Jan 15, 2019)

Last night operating the Logan I saw that when releasing the carriage or cross slide feeds the knobs kept turning. I can stop them with my hand but would like to them to stop turning when taken out of gear. Anyone have an idea of where I should look to solve this problem?


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 15, 2019)

There is a clutch on the feed mechanism that is just a bit too tight.  Look for a couple of jam nuts on the apron and back them off slightly until it does not slip while feeding but stops when the clutch lever is released.


----------



## richz (Jan 15, 2019)

Ok I know were the adjustment is but why did it just start happening?


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 15, 2019)

I don't know what the clutch looks like or where it is located but the only cause that comes to mind is that maybe some shavings or metallic dust could have gotten in it.


----------



## kev74 (Jan 15, 2019)

Do you have enough oil in the apron?  I could see it acting funny if its getting dry, or if some foreign material got in there.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 15, 2019)

Why does anything just start happening?   I’ll leave that question for the philosophers.


----------



## lordbeezer (Jan 16, 2019)

Has lathe been sitting for awhile.? Sometimes clutch can stick.tap knob LIGHTLY with small hammer.


----------



## richz (Jan 16, 2019)

I adjusted it last night and its working fine now. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## bweingartner (Feb 13, 2019)

This happened to mine recently as well having adjusted it in the summer. I attributed it to the oil in the apron thickening in the cold. Seemed to improve once it warmed up.


----------



## tmenyc (Feb 13, 2019)

Sounds like my old VW, of blessed memory...but the clutch adjustment makes more logical sense to me, now that I've been inside my Logan's apron.  Unless the lathe was in an outside shed and really cold.  If that was the case, maybe you need winter oil!

Tim


----------



## bweingartner (Feb 13, 2019)

Lathe was probably ~40_F at the time. Considering it was -23_F outside, I'd call that warm!


----------

